# Topics > Arts > Music >  Robot Rickshaw, Troy Rogers, Charlottesville, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Troy Rogers

Home page - troy82.com/musical-robots/projects/robot-rickshaw

robotrickshaw.bandcamp.com

facebook.com/RobotRickshaw




> Robot Rickshaw is a rapidly-deployable, human-driven, two wheeled cart full of robots that play music. Piloted by a lunatic in a hazmat suit+teddy bear. Very popular for festivals, children’s parties, funeral processions, and more!

----------


## Airicist

RobotRickshaw @ BradtoberFest Run/Rawk/Crawl 2015: lunatic perspective

Published on Oct 27, 2015




> What's it like to push around a cartload of musical robots? Take a look through the gas mask cam and find out. Caution: extremely unstable; may cause dizziness, vomiting, etc.
> 
> Loaded down with a new robotic percussion section, playing an arrangement of "For Brad" by Steven Kemper, Robot Rickshaw ascends the pedestrian ramp on Duluth's Lakewalk during the BradtoberFest Run/Rawk/Crawl, Oct. 5, 2015.

----------

